# An honest mistake...



## harlock0083 (Mar 2, 2015)

I think people here will appreciate this picture:


----------



## rami_m (Mar 2, 2015)

Sorry. Don't get it.


----------



## harlock0083 (Mar 2, 2015)

The were not licensed by the Dept. of Health to start a restaurant, but did anyway and are now shut down.


----------



## schanop (Mar 2, 2015)

Why was it an honest mistake? Sounds dishonest to me.


----------



## harlock0083 (Mar 2, 2015)

schanop said:


> Why was it an honest mistake?



Sorry, sarcasm is hard to express in writing. I'm pretty sure the owners (wherever they are) started the restaurant knowing fully that they would need a license, but chose to ignore it for whatever reason. I think they've abandoned everything inside the restaurant and aren't coming.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Mar 2, 2015)

i didn't get it as well :sad0:


----------



## Admin (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm of mixed minds on this. I personally love food poisoning, but don't want people skipping out on their taxes.


----------



## harlock0083 (Mar 2, 2015)

Austin said:


> I'm of mixed minds on this. I personally love food poisoning, but don't want people skipping out on their taxes.



Hah, well according to their yelp reviews most people people were food poison free.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/aguas-tortas-evanston


----------



## daveb (Mar 2, 2015)

I see a sign on the door of a defunct restaurant. My speculation is that it was prob licensed, inspected, yadayady at one time and has since gone **** up. License expired, a simple servant had another simple servant post a sign.

Not sure why I see a thread but if it works for you.....


----------



## harlock0083 (Mar 2, 2015)

daveb said:


> I see a sign on the door of a defunct restaurant. My speculation is that it was prob licensed, inspected, yadayady at one time and has since gone **** up. License expired, a simple servant had another simple servant post a sign.
> 
> Not sure why I see a thread but if it works for you.....



NVM, they've been around for 2 yrs. (edited for bad memory.) How long does a license last?


----------



## jphy (Mar 2, 2015)

Around me you renew / get spot checked every 6 months. I've seen a friend forget to pay his liquor license, had the check written out in a drawer at his bar, just for the wrong month.


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 2, 2015)

Austin said:


> I'm of mixed minds on this. I personally love food poisoning, but don't want people skipping out on their taxes.



You just made this convoluted thread worthwhile Austin, thank you sir!


----------

